# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  New of any pics for any pro bodybuilder or pro contests..

## wael

continued from the old thread (I have any pics for any pro bodybuilder or pro contests), these pics for Mike Quinn & Roppy robinson, sorry for this late ,
i noticed that the old thread is suffuring from many errors to access the new posted was not downloaed so i make a new thread .

sorry again for all..................

----------


## wael

more of Roppy...

----------


## wael

more of Quinn & Roppy pics

----------


## wael

more of Quinn & Roppy pics...  :Cool:

----------


## wael

more of Quinn & Roppy pics...  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

more of Quinn & Roppy pics......  :Smilie:

----------


## wael

more...

----------


## PJAY71

Dude!!! You came through with the Robby pics! Thx bro! You must know that Robby pics are the hardest to find on the web - at least for me.

----------


## maksim

Do you have Nickolai Yasinovski pics,"Emerald Cup" 1991,1993 winner.1994 Chicago Pro - 4 th,1994 Niagara Falls - 4 th.And please post some Mohammed Benaziza.Thanks.  :Smilie:

----------


## PJAY71

Yep post lil Momo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ApolloX

do you have any Jason Corrick pics
Thanks

----------


## wael

> Do you have Nickolai Yasinovski pics,"Emerald Cup" 1991,1993 winner.1994 Chicago Pro - 4 th,1994 Niagara Falls - 4 th.And please post some Mohammed Benaziza.Thanks.


Mohammed Benaziza pics

----------


## wael

more of Mohammed Benaziza pics
 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> Do you have Nickolai Yasinovski pics,"Emerald Cup" 1991,1993 winner.1994 Chicago Pro - 4 th,1994 Niagara Falls - 4 th.And please post some Mohammed Benaziza.Thanks.


wait for Nickolai Yasinovski pics
 :Welcome:

----------


## wael

> do you have any Jason Corrick pics
> Thanks


Could you help me and give some data a bout him, when/where he competed 
 :Welcome:

----------


## wael

> do you have any Jason Corrick pics
> Thanks


I think he competed in Euro Tour 97, and i remeber his pics with levrone, he look like lee priest, take these pics for now and i will try to find more later.

for more pics go to:
http://www.uk-muscle.com/community/g...visa.asp?id=17

----------


## maksim

> more of Mohammed Benaziza pics


 Thanks,wael!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## maksim

> wait for Nickolai Yasinovski pics


 Cool!Thanks,bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## wael

> Do you have Nickolai Yasinovski pics,"Emerald Cup" 1991,1993 winner.1994 Chicago Pro - 4 th,1994 Niagara Falls - 4 th.And please post some Mohammed Benaziza.Thanks.


Nickolai Yasinovski pics

----------


## vochter12

Do you have any pics of Ronnie Schweyher (or Schweyer), who was a well known american BB in the 80s? I tried for a long time to find some in the net, but up to now I found only a few. Thank you in advance.

----------


## ApolloX

do you have any Eddie Robinson,Chris Cormier,& Marko Savolainen pics
Thanks

----------


## wael

> do you have any Jason Corrick pics
> Thanks






> I think he competed in Euro Tour 97, and i remeber his pics with levrone, he look like lee priest, take these pics for now and i will try to find more later.
> 
> for more pics go to:
> http://www.uk-muscle.com/community/g...visa.asp?id=17


I was wrong he actually did not compete in Euro Tour 97(but he was there), even he did not become an ifbb athlete, he is NABBA athlete he win his "class 3" in 2002:
And this is what written a bout him when he shows in the English Grand prix 97(not as competitor) "from flex magazine":


"From my man in England, DAVE (friend of the
stars) TIDSWELL, I received the snippet that,
at the 1997 English Grand Prix, staged in Nottingham, British
amateur heavyweight JASON CORRICK was consistently
mistaken for LEE PRIEST. So much so, that KEVIN
LEVRONE decided he should engage in an impromptu posedown with the
Beast from Down Under's doppelganger. Jason, who is 5'5" and
competes at 224 pounds, will be going all-out this year to earn his
pro card at October's British Championships."

----------


## wael

> Do you have any pics of Ronnie Schweyher (or Schweyer), who was a well known american BB in the 80s? I tried for a long time to find some in the net, but up to now I found only a few. Thank you in advance.


these pics are from USA 88, when he placed 2nd light heavy weight to Renel Janvier.
I will try to find more.  :Welcome:

----------


## wael

> do you have any Eddie Robinson,Chris Cormier,& Marko Savolainen pics
> Thanks


I post many pics for Eddie Robinson in lat thread ,
Chris Cormier,& Marko Savolainen pics:
 :Big Grin:

----------


## wael

> do you have any Eddie Robinson,Chris Cormier,& Marko Savolainen pics
> Thanks



Chris Cormier pics  :Wink:

----------


## Flacha

Hey
look last pic Marco(5)
JAY CUTLER???

----------


## wael

> Hey
> look last pic Marco(5)
> JAY CUTLER???


He is Marco for sure
 :Smilie:

----------


## LM1332

Im not sure the name of the contest. But it was a fitness competion for women in 2001 and first place was taken by Heather... not sure of her last name. But it was a female fitness competion in 2001, Cali. I wish i could have told you more but im not sure myself

----------


## Cole Trickle

request >> Bertil Fox :Cool:

----------


## maksim

> Nickolai Yasinovski pics


 Thanks.

----------


## maksim

> Nickolai Yasinovski pics


 Do you have more Yasinovski pics?Please!!!Thanks.

----------


## HerraX

> Hey
> look last pic Marco(5)
> JAY CUTLER???


OFFTOPIC

It is Marko Savolainen. He's only 20 yrs old in that pic (picture was taken after he won Finnish Junior Championships '93 ). 

This is from hes website http://www.criticalfx.com/markosavol...biography.html

"1993 

I was training like a madman for the Finnish Junior Championships which was scheduled to be in Oulu my hometown. Everything with my training and dieting worked perfectly because I have made some major mistakes year before and I was able to avoid those things now. 

My contest weight went from 195 lbs to 225 lbs. Actually my first contest weight was 178 lbs and when I hit my weight to 225 lbs nobody believed what had happened! 

Then came Finnish Junior Championships and defending champion Timo Vilponen was there to defend his title. It has been said that it what one of the best Heavy Weight Finnish Junior Championships ever and guess what? I won that title and I was so happy I could die!!! 

It has been my best contest ever even thought I made quite well as a Pro in 1997. To win the title in Oulu made it more valuable than many people can think. 

Finnish Nationals were held two weeks after my first victory. I was competed as a Heavy Weight Class which was filled with great names of Finnish bodybuilding scene. I won the Heavy Weight Class over legendary Peter Keranen and I was also the Over All Champion. What a year I had! "

----------


## wael

> Im not sure the name of the contest. But it was a fitness competion for women in 2001 and first place was taken by Heather... not sure of her last name. But it was a female fitness competion in 2001, Cali. I wish i could have told you more but im not sure myself



Im sorry, this thread for Pro bodybuilding(MEN) only............  :Blush:

----------


## wael

> request >> Bertil Fox



Bertil Fox pics
 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> OFFTOPIC
> 
> It is Marko Savolainen. He's only 20 yrs old in that pic (picture was taken after he won Finnish Junior Championships '93 ). 
> 
> This is from hes website http://www.criticalfx.com/markosavol...biography.html
> 
> "1993 
> 
> I was training like a madman for the Finnish Junior Championships which was scheduled to be in Oulu my hometown. Everything with my training and dieting worked perfectly because I have made some major mistakes year before and I was able to avoid those things now. 
> ...


Thanks a lot. 
 :Welcome:   :Welcome:   :Welcome:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> Do you have more Yasinovski pics?Please!!!Thanks.



I will try to find more.  :Cool:

----------


## nsa

Got any of frank zane?

----------


## Cole Trickle

> Bertil Fox pics


Thanx.. I would like to see Bob Paris pics also.. I dont understand why you have Bob Paris pics but wont post them  :Cool:

----------


## wael

> Got any of frank zane?


You can find more go to last thread "I have many pics for any......" there is a lot pics for him.
 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> Thanx.. I would like to see Bob Paris pics also.. I dont understand why you have Bob Paris pics but wont post them


Wrong choice try another.........
 :Devil Grin:

----------


## Cole Trickle

> Why we involved in bodybuilding, to make a better body or to make better health or to waste our time or what?
> We always try to be better person in our life and we choose bodybuilding for this.
> The good person is the good bodybuilder, not every one who just left some weight or has a body is bodybuilder or a champion,
> In our sport we have many champions like: Ronnie, Yates, munzer, cutler,
> Mike Katz, Larry sccot, lee labrada,...... BZ they always represents the good bodybuilder, who have the honor of bodybuilding.
> 
> You asking for Bob Paris what a pics do you want me to post for him (bodybuilding pics) OR (gay pics).


The above was written by you from your old thread. I salute you for posting all these pics for us fellow builders. Thank you. But you said "we try to be a better person in our life & the good person is the good bodybuilder" but you recently posted pics of Bertil Fox, a murderer, yet you wont post pics of Bob Paris. I like Bertil Fox's built regardless of what he did.. same w/ Bob Paris.. It's all about the physique.. isnt that what we all are? physique artists? I dont care if Coleman bangs cows or if Yates sucks dick. I admire them for their supreme physiques & that is all. If they're a fine member of their community also, that's great, but honestly I dont give a shyt about that aspect of their life either. We all should have the simple mental capacity to separate the bodybuilder & what that bodybuilder does in his life. 

.. & you asked what kind of pics we want of Bob Paris? Bodybuilding pics please. Thank you  :Cool: 

PS. Hope we're still on good terms. If not Paris, how about Eddie Moyzan & Paul DeMayo? Thanx

----------


## wael

> The above was written by you from your old thread. I salute you for posting all these pics for us fellow builders. Thank you. But you said "we try to be a better person in our life & the good person is the good bodybuilder" but you recently posted pics of Bertil Fox, a murderer, yet you wont post pics of Bob Paris. I like Bertil Fox's built regardless of what he did.. same w/ Bob Paris.. It's all about the physique.. isnt that what we all are? physique artists? I dont care if Coleman bangs cows or if Yates sucks dick. I admire them for their supreme physiques & that is all. If they're a fine member of their community also, that's great, but honestly I dont give a shyt about that aspect of their life either. We all should have the simple mental capacity to separate the bodybuilder & what that bodybuilder does in his life. 
> 
> .. & you asked what kind of pics we want of Bob Paris? Bodybuilding pics please. Thank you 
> 
> PS. Hope we're still on good terms. If not Paris, how about Eddie Moyzan & Paul DeMayo? Thanx


I have a lot respect for you, but while you insist and many others a bout separating the bodybuilder as physique from what he is as person, I do not think so. 
You mention that Fox he is murderer and how could I post a pics for him;
That is fine BZ I do not what his reasons was to make such a thing,
all of us maybe kill some one if he have a reason, killing is in our nature , but you can not compare him with Paris situation (BZ Bob have no reason to do that) and especially when he is Proud for that (its not in our nature to be homosexually) , if you insist to see pics for Bob I would like to get all his pics from all my mags(I have more than 600) send it for you by mail ( just send me your mail address) ,but posting a pic for him that's never will be happen from my side ,sorry...........(I do not post a pic of some one I do not respect) .

You asking for Eddie Moyzan & Paul DeMayo pics ,
Like you see from the address of the thread it's for only pros while Eddie is not I hope Demayo will be enough.

----------


## Cole Trickle

> I have a lot respect for you, but while you insist and many others a bout separating the bodybuilder as physique from what he is as person, I do not think so. 
> You mention that Fox he is murderer and how could I post a pics for him;
> That is fine BZ I do not what his reasons was to make such a thing,
> all of us maybe kill some one if he have a reason, killing is in our nature , but you can not compare him with Paris situation (BZ Bob have no reason to do that) and especially when he is Proud for that (its not in our nature to be homosexually) , if you insist to see pics for Bob I would like to get all his pics from all my mags(I have more than 600) send it for you by mail ( just send me your mail address) ,but posting a pic for him that's never will be happen from my side ,sorry...........(I do not post a pic of some one I do not respect) .
> 
> You asking for Eddie Moyzan & Paul DeMayo pics ,
> Like you see from the address of the thread it's for only pros while Eddie is not I hope Demayo will be enough.


Thanx about the respect comment. It's ok on the Paris pics.. I dont wanna trouble you to scan all those magazine shots. I guess everyone is entitled to their own views on issues. Thanx for the DeMayo pics :Cool: 

Why this guy has not gone pro baffles me as his official homepage will baffle you also: Eddie Moyzan >> http://eddiemoyzan.8k.com/photo.html

----------


## wael

> Thanx about the respect comment. It's ok on the Paris pics.. I dont wanna trouble you to scan all those magazine shots. I guess everyone is entitled to their own views on issues. Thanx for the DeMayo pics
> 
> Why this guy has not gone pro baffles me as his official homepage will baffle you also: Eddie Moyzan >> http://eddiemoyzan.8k.com/photo.html


Eddie Moyzan still amateur, he did not get his pro card until now.

----------


## HerraX

> Thanks a lot.


You're welcome.  :Welcome:  

Do You have more pics of a great Finnish bodybuilder, Marko "Supermass" Savolainen?  :Smilie:

----------


## wael

> You're welcome.  
> 
> Do You have more pics of a great Finnish bodybuilder, Marko "Supermass" Savolainen?



Marko Savolainen pics  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## PJAY71

Hey wael... any pics of Manuel Perry? I heard he used to stunt double for Ferrigno in "The Hulk". Thx.

----------


## Cole Trickle

> Eddie Moyzan still amateur, he did not get his pro card until now.


"until now?" you mean he's pro now? what contest? Thanx

----------


## the dent depot

How about Chris Duffy? He got his card back then...didnt he?


D

----------


## wael

> "until now?" you mean he's pro now? what contest? Thanx


No he is not a pro, I mean he is amateur.

----------


## wael

> How about Chris Duffy? He got his card back then...didnt he?
> 
> 
> D


Yes, He got his pro card , but try to find another pro .

----------


## the dent depot

> Yes, He got his pro card , but try to find another pro .


Oh, you dont have any pics of him? Im sure you do. C'mon.



D

----------


## wael

> Oh, you dont have any pics of him? Im sure you do. C'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> D


i will not post any pic for some one like Chris Duffy.............  :Frown:

----------


## the dent depot

> i will not post any pic for some one like Chris Duffy.............


Can you please list all of the [gay] bodybuilders that you wont post pics of...it would save us lots of time.

BTW, I know Chris Duffy is gay...I wanted to see if you knew.

D

----------


## Random

hey Wael,

can you post some pics of Paul jean guillame? thanks

----------


## asani

any pics of shwan ray and ashley at the arnold classic 1990?

thanks!

----------


## wael

> Can you please list all of the [gay] bodybuilders that you wont post pics of...it would save us lots of time.
> 
> BTW, I know Chris Duffy is gay...I wanted to see if you knew.
> 
> D




I do not Know why you angry, while you know a bodybuilder who is gay, why to ask me to post a pics for him.
mebay some of you think that if I have no pics for a bodybuilder , I come up with excuses to not post the pics, but really many of the pics I scanned by myself and take along time of search for a specific one's.
Finally do not ask for gay pics.
 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## wael

> hey Wael,
> 
> can you post some pics of Paul jean guillame? thanks



Paul jean guillame pics  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> Hey wael... any pics of Manuel Perry? I heard he used to stunt double for Ferrigno in "The Hulk". Thx.


I do not Know the guy could you help me.
Thanks

----------


## wael

> any pics of shwan ray and ashley at the arnold classic 1990?
> 
> thanks!


Could you give some time, to look up for it.
 :Hmmmm:

----------


## Random

thanks wael, any more of guillame please post thanks

----------


## PJAY71

> I do not Know the guy could you help me.
> Thanks


I know... alot of people are not familiar with him. I came across him a ways ago while reading one of those bodybuilding books from Barnes-n-Noble - y'know, I think it was the Gold Gym book. Anyway, I was impressed to hear that hear was Ferrigno's stunt double in "The Hulk" series. He had to be a big guy to double for Lou.

I will try to search myself too.  :Wink:

----------


## Latimus

> I like Bertil Fox's built regardless of what he did.. same w/ Bob Paris.. It's all about the physique.. isnt that what we all are? physique artists? I dont care if Coleman bangs cows or if Yates sucks dick. I admire them for their supreme physiques & that is all. If they're a fine member of their community also, that's great, but honestly I dont give a shyt about that aspect of their life either.


true that bro.

----------


## wael

> any pics of shwan ray and ashley at the arnold classic 1990?
> 
> thanks!



Shawn Ray and Mike Ashley at the arnold classic 1990 pics...  :Smilie:

----------


## wael

> thanks wael, any more of guillame please post thanks


More of Paul Jean Guillame pics .........
I will try to find more 
 :Strong Smiley:   :Welcome:

----------


## wael

> thanks wael, any more of guillame please post thanks


More of Paul Jean Guillame pics (at Grand Prix Circuit 87):  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

More of Paul Jean Guillame pics (at Grand Prix Circuit 87)............

----------


## Q___

:Welcome:  wael
let's put wael to *The test*! We need some more Jorma Raty pics. 
wael please check your pile of pics. 


*Mr.Universe 1980*
The Middleweight class - from left to right: Richard Baldwin (USA - 2nd), *Jorma Raty (Finland - 1st)*, Richard Jonker (Australia - 3rd)











 :Bath:

----------


## wael

> wael
> let's put wael to *The test*! We need some more Jorma Raty pics. 
> wael please check your pile of pics. 
> 
> 
> *Mr.Universe 1980*
> The Middleweight class - from left to right: Richard Baldwin (USA - 2nd), *Jorma Raty (Finland - 1st)*, Richard Jonker (Australia - 3rd)




Jorma Raty pics  :Smilie:

----------


## Q___

wael


:spudnik1: 



 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wael

More of Mohammad Benaziza pics:

----------


## Prime

> More of Mohammad Benaziza pics:


That little dude coulda wonr Mr O maybe, if he haddnt died.

----------


## the dent depot

Some of my favorites....


Boyer Coe
Casey Viator
James 'Jimmy' Gaubert <-----should prove tough to find pics of!

D

----------


## animal-inside

got any JP faux?

----------


## maksim

> More of Mohammad Benaziza pics:


 Thanks bro!!!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Cole Trickle

wow suprised to see Paul Jean... & wow Jorma Raty was a very good builder... & yea please post Casey Viator

----------


## Kärnfysikern

how about Andreas Cahling the best swedish pro ever  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

also James roberts. He placed third at masters mr o 1997.

----------


## wael

> got any JP faux?


Jean Peiar Fux pics...  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Cole Trickle

yea Fux grew a gut, but still much props to him.. he was an animal.. what is he doing now, after his leg accident?

how about Phil Hill pics?

----------


## Prime

posted these before but heres Phill Hill again.

----------


## Cole Trickle

Thanx

----------


## wael

> Some of my favorites....
> 
> 
> Boyer Coe
> Casey Viator
> James 'Jimmy' Gaubert <-----should prove tough to find pics of!
> 
> D


Casey Viator pics

----------


## wael

Boyer Coe pics..............  :Smilie:

----------


## wael

> also James roberts. He placed third at masters mr o 1997.


James roberts pics..................  :Smilie:

----------


## flexin-rph

Would you happen to have any pic's of Berry DeMey or Matt Mendenhall?

----------


## Cole Trickle

:Cool:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> James roberts pics..................


Thanks alot man  :Thumps Up:

----------


## wael

> Would you happen to have any pic's of Berry DeMey or Matt Mendenhall?


Berry DeMey pics................  :Smilie:

----------


## wael

> Would you happen to have any pic's of Berry DeMey or Matt Mendenhall?



Matt Mendenhall pics ...........

----------


## flexin-rph

Thanks,bro!

----------


## the dent depot

Thanks for the Viator and Coe pics! 

Any luck finding any Gaubert pics? He was in a few O's years ago.


D

----------


## David22

What about some Franco Colombu's pics ?

I asked for many pics of him in a topic, but i've got only 2 !

Please, can i have more ?

I love him, for me the best in the 70'S...

----------


## Cole Trickle

Thanx for the Mendenhall pics.. I was gonna ask for him, but i dunno if he ever went pro. I heard, like Phil Hill, he couldnt take the constant "abuse" of drugs, but i also remember ppl saying he had the potential to be one of the greatest

----------


## LM1332

Alex Fedorov?

----------


## Striated

David Henry? please  :Smilie:

----------


## wael

> Thanks for the Viator and Coe pics! 
> 
> Any luck finding any Gaubert pics? He was in a few O's years ago.
> 
> 
> D



Its very hard to find a single pic for him in the web, i remeber i saw pics for him in the mags, so give some more time to search, sorry.........

----------


## wael

> What about some Franco Colombu's pics ?
> 
> I asked for many pics of him in a topic, but i've got only 2 !
> 
> Please, can i have more ?
> 
> I love him, for me the best in the 70'S...


Franco Colombu's pics......

----------


## wael

More of Franco Colombu's pics.....  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> Thanx for the Mendenhall pics.. I was gonna ask for him, but i dunno if he ever went pro. I heard, like Phil Hill, he couldnt take the constant "abuse" of drugs, but i also remember ppl saying he had the potential to be one of the greatest


Yes he never became a pro, but he was the best amateur bodybuilder that he never make in the pro, he competed of most of the legends (mike Christian ,Berry Demay, Kevin levrone, flex wheeler, mike matarazo, lee labrada, Shawn ray, Gary strydom, and too many )
So he was exceptional.

----------


## wael

> Alex Fedorov?



Alex Fedorov pics ...  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

More of Alex Fedorov pics...  :Welcome:

----------


## LM1332

Thanks man...He looks wierd with that tan thing. Looks like he was covered with gold or something. I think his chest lacks a lot!




> More of Alex Fedorov pics...

----------


## willlem

do u have serge nubret's on stage?

----------


## animal-inside

any Vic Richards?

----------


## animal-inside

any Vic Richards?

----------


## wael

> do u have serge nubret's on stage?



serge nubret's on stage pics........  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## nsa

> Thanks man...He looks wierd with that tan thing. Looks like he was covered with gold or something. I think his chest lacks a lot!


Federov had a pec tear...

----------


## maksim

Wael,do you have Dorian Yaets pics at Mr.O 1997? Thx.

----------


## vector

wow, great job wael, so many rare pics...

Have you got pics of aaron baker at the 94 olympia and the last wbf contest?

----------


## Cole Trickle

> Yes he never became a pro, but he was the best amateur bodybuilder that he never make in the pro, he competed of most of the legends (mike Christian ,Berry Demay, Kevin levrone, flex wheeler, mike matarazo, lee labrada, Shawn ray, Gary strydom, and too many )
> So he was exceptional.


Yes wael, this "is" your thread, so you do make the rules... *sigh*

----------


## wael

> David Henry? please


David Henry pics ....

----------


## wael

> any Vic Richards?


Vic Richards pics......

----------


## wael

> Wael,do you have Dorian Yaets pics at Mr.O 1997? Thx.


Dorian Yates at Mr.O 1997 pics........  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> wow, great job wael, so many rare pics...
> 
> Have you got pics of aaron baker at the 94 olympia and the last wbf contest?


Aaron baker at the 94 olympia pics......

----------


## maksim

> Dorian Yates at Mr.O 1997 pics........


Cool!Thx.  :Smilie:

----------


## vector

Thank you for the pics above. Here's another request.

Have you got pic of charles clairmonte at the 93 olympia?

----------


## rdj50006

have you found any more selwyn cottrell or matarazzo calves pics?

----------


## wael

> Thank you for the pics above. Here's another request.
> 
> Have you got pic of charles clairmonte at the 93 olympia?


charles clairmonte at the 93 olympia pics....

----------


## wael

> Thanks for the Viator and Coe pics! 
> 
> Any luck finding any Gaubert pics? He was in a few O's years ago.
> 
> 
> D


Finaly i found some pics for James Gaubert  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> have you found any more selwyn cottrell or matarazzo calves pics?


matarazzo calves pics......  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

selwyn cottrell pics....  :Welcome:

----------


## rdj50006

thanks dude. if you find any more of selwyn, please post!

----------


## wael

more of James roberts pics...

----------


## rruhl

How about these:

Juhani Hokkanen 
Juhani Herranen 
Jari Leino
JP Pulkkinen

----------


## wael

> How about these:
> 
> Juhani Hokkanen 
> Juhani Herranen 
> Jari Leino
> JP Pulkkinen


juhani herranen pic wait for the rest..........

----------


## Steve Johnson

any Dona Oliveira pics??

----------


## Cole Trickle

Matarrazo calves = best in the bizness.. I thought he was gonna be Mr O when he went pro, but oh well.. his back needed alotta work

----------


## Steve Johnson

none??

----------


## wael

> any Dona Oliveira pics??



sorry man this thread just for Men bodybuilders only.........  :Blush:

----------


## wael

> Matarrazo calves = best in the bizness.. I thought he was gonna be Mr O when he went pro, but oh well.. his back needed alotta work


im with you mike never duplicate his condition when won the USA 91, he was in outstanding shape he beat flex and cormier that night, in that condition he at least could take one NOC or one AC, many bodybuilder gone or destroyed their physique asking for more mass to be force in the pro which is absolutely wrong, now a days we only see the beautiful physique in the amateur shows especially the ifbb Men's World Championships.
You could see Ronnie Coleman every year add 10's lbs but he never will represent the picture of the best bodybuilder which he should be.

I hope some day the direction of our sport will get back for the classical look.

----------


## Cole Trickle

> now a days we only see the beautiful physique in the amateur shows especially the ifbb Men's World Championships.
> You could see Ronnie Coleman every year add 10's lbs but he never will represent the picture of the best bodybuilder which he should be.
> 
> I hope some day the direction of our sport will get back for the classical look.


I agree. So do you hope Bob Paris comes back (with about 15 more lbs) to give us that classical look? hehe  :Cool:

----------


## wael

> I agree. So do you hope Bob Paris comes back (with about 15 more lbs) to give us that classical look? hehe



Dose he represent the classical (ideal) look for bodybuilding........i do not think so.................  :Yellow Confused:

----------


## Cole Trickle

> Dose he represent the classical (ideal) look for bodybuilding........i do not think so.................


with 15 quality added lbs while still holding his proportions, hell yea.. that would be the "new breed" of builders.. too bad Flex Wheeler is outta the game

----------


## wael

> with 15 quality added lbs while still holding his proportions, hell yea.. that would be the "new breed" of builders.. too bad Flex Wheeler is outta the game


In olympia 2004 i did not see any improvments Ronnie did over the last year, he was as the same size (2003:287lbs,2004:296lbs),but he was holding too much water ,somewhere flat, his medsection was worse............any way he was away better than any one else to hold the sandow.....
i hope next year he will drop the extra 20lbs(fat & water) and come in the way he was in 90's...
If any one comparing ronnie in 98 to 2004 he did not see the difference of 50lbs of size ,in olympia 98 he was 248lbs but no one could dwarfed him in the share of size even Nasser.... go back check photos....go to 
graphicmuscle.com ... and compare

im with old Ronnie shape (big and very hard.....but not the biggest)

----------


## ryoso

Okay, here's a toughie for you: Robert Mello.

----------


## wael

> Okay, here's a toughie for you: Robert Mello.



this man competed in :95 Canada Pro Cup - IFBB: 16th, 95 Night of Champions - IFBB: 18th ..........maybe i shall rename the thread for top bodybuilders only.
any way i will try to find some pics for him.(it really toughie for me.......  :Wink:  )

----------


## ryoso

> this man competed in :95 Canada Pro Cup - IFBB: 16th, 95 Night of Champions - IFBB: 18th ..........maybe i shall rename the thread for top bodybuilders only.
> any way i will try to find some pics for him.(it really toughie for me.......  )


I won't hold it against you if you can't find his pro pics. My request is a bit unfair  :Stick Out Tongue:  But it'll be amazing if you find him.

This guy was an amazing amateur as a middleweight, and I always thought it was a shame that he never made a successful transition into the IFBB.

----------


## wael

> wael
> let's put wael to *The test*! We need some more Jorma Raty pics. 
> wael please check your pile of pics. 
> 
> 
> *Mr.Universe 1980*
> The Middleweight class - from left to right: Richard Baldwin (USA - 2nd), *Jorma Raty (Finland - 1st)*, Richard Jonker (Australia - 3rd)


pics from the contest Mr.Universe 1980 Richard Baldwin & Jorma Raty......enjoy  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

How about some pics of Victor Martinez

----------


## wael

> How about some pics of Victor Martinez


Could you be more accurate....which contest?  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## peump

> Could you be more accurate....which contest?



most recent


please

----------


## wael

> most recent
> 
> 
> please


Victor pics fro the Olympia & GNC............

----------


## NevrSayNevr

Wael you got any pics of Flex Wheeler, there is hardly any on the net. Thanks.

----------


## wael

> Wael you got any pics of Flex Wheeler, there is hardly any on the net. Thanks.


From any contest or year do you want the pics.. there is 1000's pics for him.

----------


## rdj50006

How about some 70's and 80's pics of Sergio Oliva - there are not that many on the net. Thanks.

----------


## Cuttup

OLD SCHOOL looks better

----------


## wael

> How about some 70's and 80's pics of Sergio Oliva - there are not that many on the net. Thanks.


Sergio Oliva pics..........  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BeatofEvolution

dexter jackson has his physique...especially int he most muscular pose

----------


## wael

> dexter jackson has his physique...especially int he most muscular pose


dexter jackson most muscular pose......  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Random

hey wael, can you post the pic of coleman --its a back double bicep shot done by muscle and fitness after the 2001 arnold classic, he's wearing orange trunks...

----------


## wael

> hey wael, can you post the pic of coleman --its a back double bicep shot done by muscle and fitness after the 2001 arnold classic, he's wearing orange trunks...


idid not have i hope get close................

----------


## Dude-Man

haha, looks like you got it to me.

----------


## MASTER

U got any more pics of serge nubret, find it hard to find any decent ones of him

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Got any of Oleg Zhur? He took the last place in mr o I think 2 years ago maby 3. Best poser in that contest without a doubt!

----------


## wael

> U got any more pics of serge nubret, find it hard to find any decent ones of him


Serge Nubret pics............  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> Got any of Oleg Zhur? He took the last place in mr o I think 2 years ago maby 3. Best poser in that contest without a doubt!


Oleg Zhur pics............

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Oleg Zhur pics............


thanks bro  :Thumps Up: 

hes got a awsome physique

----------


## MASTER

u got the pic of lee haney from the 92 olympia, where hes wearin his medals n doin a front bi pose, in that pic he has the most impressive v taper i think ive ever .seen

----------


## wael

> u got the pic of lee haney from the 92 olympia, where hes wearin his medals n doin a front bi pose, in that pic he has the most impressive v taper i think ive ever .seen


You mean at Mr.O 91.................  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## MASTER

yeh thats the 1, ta mate. Look at those lats, his shape is near perfect.

----------


## asani

@weal

i´m searching for lervone pics in 97
do you have any?

----------


## morfeuss

hello

any of edouard kawak?

----------


## wael

> @weal
> 
> i´m searching for lervone pics in 97
> do you have any?


Sorry for this too late response my pc break down last month so i could not post any pics any way ....i'm back could you tell me which contest do you mean at 97 levrone competed at AC, Olympia and the grand prix tour.

----------


## wael

> hello
> 
> any of edouard kawak?



Sorry for this too late response my pc break down last month so i could not post any pics any way ....i will post Edouard kawak soon ....there many.

----------


## asani

@weal

great to have you back!

pics form the ac and some form the the grand prix tour would be great  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## wael

> hello
> 
> any of edouard kawak?


Edward Pics........... :Nutkick:

----------


## Iceman1981

Hi Wael,

Can you post all of Ronnie Coleman pictures from:

Arnold Classic 2001
Mr. Olympia 1998, 1999, 2000, 2003, 2005

Great pictures by the way. Thanks.

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

hit up some pics of future olympia youngsters Trey Brewer and Evan Centopani.

thanks

----------

